# Upgrade from Gaggia Classic



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

I've had my Gaggia Classic for 12 years or so, and a sage smartgrinder Pro for 18 months, i feel i'm a the limits of the Gaggia now and am looking to upgrade. It makes a nice coffee but the lack of hot water and also a fairly weak seam wand are the main reasons.

I've seen a refurbished Visacrem Ruby that looks to have a good simple setup and nice footprint for my available kitchen space but information online is limited, my question therefore is :- Is this a decent upgrade on what i currently have?

Thanks


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Not withstanding 'upgraditus', if the steam capability is your primary gripe, then a PID will completely transform your machine.

I recently did mine, before I didn't even really bother using the steam wand but now you can literally open the steam valve full bore and it will just let rip for as long as you need, it's like a completely different machine. I believe there's some videos on YouTube somewhere of PID'd classics just pouring out steam.

I assume you've done the steam wand upgrade already? There is now an upgrade to the rancilio V3 wand with the ball joint and 2 hole tip, so that's an option too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

PID kit and discussion available here:

MrShades Gaggia Classic PID Kit (1/32DIN) - Complete PID kit with full guide - £94
https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/29151-MrShades-Gaggia-Classic-PID-Kit-%281-32DIN%29---Complete-PID-kit-with-full-guide---%C2%A394

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

that looks interesting, might be something i look at as an experiment alongside an upgrade! Any views on the Ruby?


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Boxerman33 said:


> that looks interesting, might be something i look at as an experiment alongside an upgrade! Any views on the Ruby?


Yeh the PID is a very worth while upgrade, although if you think you might sell the machine soon after you probably won't recoup the cost, worth bearing in mind.

No idea about the ruby sadly! I'm a relative noob myself, only really have limited experience with the classic. The only other thing I will say, when I bought my setup I was going to go for something like the gaggia mdf (similar level to the smart grinder) and everyone said don't bother and go for something ex-commercial. The consensus seems to be the grinder is actually as important - if not more so - than the machine itself, you'll be able to eek out "more" from the gaggia with a better grinder. The Niche Zero seems to be flavour of the month, but lots of Mazzers and similar high quality ex-commercial grinders come up on the classifieds here for very reasonably money and very often they've had all the single dosing mods already done for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

FWIW, just had a look at the ruby and you're right, info is vague - which for me would be immediate big red flag.

It *looks* like it's an E61 group and I assume it's a HX machine (but neither of these things are mentioned! Which is weird in itself!!), which would - in theory - be a worthwhile upgrade if it's a well built machine with readily available, user serviceable parts. Personally I'd be put off by the vague info and definitely wouldn't buy it 'blind' without going and seeing it and using it in the flesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks, but i'd be keeping the Gaggia alongside various drippers and stuff at home and my desk based Jura XJ9


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Boxerman33 said:


> Thanks, but i'd be keeping the Gaggia alongside various drippers and stuff at home and my desk based Jura XJ9


PID is a no brainer really then, makes a huge difference, most noticeably to the steam but just knowing exactly what the brew temp is helps hugely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

is it an easy DIY fix?


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Boxerman33 said:


> is it an easy DIY fix?


If you buy the kit from MrShades that I linked - then yes. He's put a lot of time and effort into the instructions and they're pretty much idiot proof, plus he'll support you if you need it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Boxerman33 said:


> is it an easy DIY fix?


 I'm utterly useless at DIY and have no electrical experience. The Shades PID kit took me 3 hours to fit and I got it right first time. Fool proof.

Great upgrade.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Boxerman33 said:


> I've had my Gaggia Classic for 12 years or so, and a sage smartgrinder Pro for 18 months, i feel i'm a the limits of the Gaggia now and am looking to upgrade. It makes a nice coffee but the lack of hot water and also a fairly weak seam wand are the main reasons.
> 
> I've seen a refurbished Visacrem Ruby that looks to have a good simple setup and nice footprint for my available kitchen space but information online is limited, my question therefore is :- Is this a decent upgrade on what i currently have?
> 
> Thanks


You can get hot water through the steam wand on the Classic by opening the tap & switching the steam & brew switch together. On tank fed machines, it's alot simpler to use a kettle for hot water instead of the hassle of refilling though.


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

cheer everyone, think i;ll do the PID upgrade to the Gaggia but have also decided to but a fancy new machine, stuck between ECM Mechanika V Slim & Profitec 500 ?


----------

